# Something besides the "same old?"



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey riders!

So lately, every time I ride..we do barrels.. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love barrels and have become very proud of both my horse and myself. I want to try some new "gymkhana inspired" events that we can set up.

The types of things we have are:
Gates
Cones
Barrels
Poles
Trotting Poles
Tires
Roping Dummies
Small jumps

Are there any types of things we can set up that are related to gymkhana or can help improve our barrel skills without actually just doing barrels?

Ransom is starting to love barrels and know what he's doing..but I don't want him to start becoming barrel sour..any ideas?

Thanks!!
xoxo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Try some working equitation


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Or some trail patterns. Might give your horse something to really THINK about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sanala (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, that looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

try this Mirror KB Article - Western Training: Setting up a trail class course


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

OkieGal said:


> Or some trail patterns. Might give your horse something to really THINK about.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Trail class patterns are a great change of pace for both the horse and rider...and they keep your horse's mind busy and sharp.


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. 
I really like the concept of trail classes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Sanala said:


> Wow, that looks like a ton of fun!


Yes it does. There's a few clubs here in the US where they do it, and since working equitation is meant to mirror the horsemanship of the various countries, riding it western would be a natural for us.

Here in the US one can ride it western, english, spanish, or portuguese.

Working equitation started in Spain and Portugal to highlight the skills and horses of the original vaqueros (or vaqueiros in Portugese). The guy in the video is Pedro Torres from Portugal, riding Oxidado (Lusitano stallion). The guy pretty much rules the sport.


----------



## Sanala (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I've done Warhorse Challenge for a few years now and working equitation looks right down my alley. I'll have to see if there's anything around here and do some research. I might just do some of this with my mare to freshen up her mind. She loves trail obstacles and I'm sure she'd love it if we kicked it up a notch.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I promise to not derail this any more, but I think Sanala is gonna like this:






I'd kill for that guy's seat.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you have cattle a lot of the moves are the same but it gives it gives your horses purpose to the moves and something different to look at.


----------



## Sanala (Feb 18, 2012)

I've never cowed any of my horses but I've thought about it. My mare's pleasure bred but is very easily bored, she was unhappy going around the ring low and slow. I do reining with her now and she gets very into the maneuvers and is much happier. I did Warhorse Challenge with my Araloosa gelding after I retired him from the pleasure ring, but our WC group disbanded so I haven't done it in a year or two. Now that I think about it, Warhorse and working equitation would be right down Nala's alley too - she loves working with a purpose and will play all over a trail course if I let her. I'm sure some others at my barn would enjoy a break from railwork, too!

Thank you for the information and videos! I'm all about improving agility, athleticism and partnership with my horses and this is a great way to do it. Looks like I'll be breaking out the trail obstacles again soon!


----------

